# Kimo's out, Wes Sim's is in to fight Bas Rutten



## Andrew Green (Jul 21, 2006)

Kimo Leopoldo has been pulled from the co-main event of the WFA's King of the Streets card due to his failure of a pre-fight drug test, and the WFA is currently attempting to secure a replacement.

Wes Sims, who had tentatively agreed on Thursday night to be Kimo's replacement in the fight against Bas Rutten, will reportedly not be fighting on the WFA card. Sims was told that the California State Athletic Commission's rules would not allow him to compete twice within a seven-day span, which means that he would have to pull out of his scheduled fight on the WEC's Ryan Bennett Memorial Event on July 28th in order to take the WFA co-main event fight. Mark Coleman reportedly told Sherdog's Josh Gross that Sims has chosen to fight on the WEC card, which would mean that he would not be allowed to fight on the WFA card.

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=2393&zoneid=13

Bas Rutten had some not so nice things to say about Kimo following the test results on his website: http://www.basrutten.tv/newsdesk_info.php?newsdesk_id=75&osCsid=be8bb1afaacf91bada8599f7a28f9610


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 21, 2006)

wow.  Now questions comes up, "how long has Kimo been using?"


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 21, 2006)

He was much bigger when he fought Royce Gracie in UFC 3.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 21, 2006)

There was no drug testing then 

Nor is there in Japan where he does most of his fights.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jul 22, 2006)

Bas will be fighting Warpath now.


----------

